# 1250 litres + 5 piraya



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello has all I puts a serie long of photos of the works of the room which acceuille my tub(ferry,high school diploma) and biensur of my tub(ferry,high school diploma)!
Desolé everything is there francais normal I am francais!!
Good reading!
Desolé for my English I serves me as a translator!!

my tank!!!!
http://www.piranhas-fr.com/forum/viewtopic...304&start=0

http://piranhas-passion.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that is one detailed build. great job


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's freakin' sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that bluebirds tank?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

HOLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is one of the sickest tanks I've ever seen. Absolutely amazing. Bravo!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

no he's not bluebird, but he's another frech who writes on the same french site.









Super tank....sehr shoen, finde ich. wunderbar gemacht








Tommy


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

congrats! looks great!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet tank. How long did that build take ya? I cant read french otherwise Im sure its stated somewhere lol.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats amazing, you guys must of been busy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Probably the best set up I've seen yet, what I enjoyed the most though was how you showed all of the stages of construction with such detail.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn nice tank man. Wish I could read French, looks like you really went into detail about what you did. Great Job!!


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you for your compliments!!!
Really desolé that she(it) is francais and that you can not read because everything is to tell it details!!
The works of the piece and the tub(ferry,high school diploma) completely me one set on 1 year!!! Because I have to try to have the best prices(prizes) of materiaux thus his(her,its) sets of the temp!!
In the pleasure to read to you!!


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

WOW! Incredible set-up!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

what were all the tubes running under the floor


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AMAZING BUILD


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

waldron said:


> what were all the tubes running under the floor


If I understood well the question!! Hqi is to feed by the electricité to embed in the wall derriere the aquarium


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Work....
Wonderful pirayas, very nice coloration.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

HOLY shiet hands down bad a$$ tank and setup man..u sure got $$$ to spend on it..wish i did...

what is that a 250 gallon?

overall sweet mad..props....tropical fish or a army of Ps...Mmmmm..sweet


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i have been to this link 10 times now and still everytime i look i am still amazed


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you has all!!
A day of interview(maintenance) especially the decante and the cup(cutting) of the surplus of plants and Voila photos!!


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, awesome man


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

WOW









You are a very talented craftsman. Simply amazing build. The tank is decorated beautifully!

Bravo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## click (Mar 19, 2007)

What do you use to warm up the water in the thank?


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I use one 600 watt resistance titanium and a heating cordon of 100 watts to connect has a thermostat biotherm on 2000 for gerer!!


----------



## click (Mar 19, 2007)

Only one 600 watt resistance titanium? Is it schego 600 watt?


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

600 watts it is widely sufficient(self-important) when the aquarium is has temperature the thermostat rarely ignites and it is a schego as that this!!
http://www.aquapinpic.com/detail-du-produi...c001-1599.html#


----------



## bluebird (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice tank my friend..

J'adore ton anglais.. le plus surprenant . ils semble même te comprendre .

one pics of my tank .


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Voila two videos of a tub(ferry,high school diploma) of 4 metres with Nattereri has a friend ( michel57 ) who does not arrive has to join if you can help him(it)!! Thank you!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

thank you very much for the videos


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, some photos before going on holiday!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Bonjour,

Très jolies ces photographies de ton aquarium. 
Décidément, les aquariums de piranhas en France (de ce que je vois ici) sont hallucinantes !! Tes pirayas sont très beaux !!

Toutes mes félicitations !!!


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

very beautiful tank







a++++
and dont worry about english everybody understood u heheh
desole = i am sorry?
some french class lolz


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

to words to describe such a beautifull tank









and piraya are the mos beautifull to me 
Tommy


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is about photos of piranhas I have them to measure they make 20 has centimetres 24









And here is a video short of a meal!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Gonzo and bluebird, your tanks make me want to toss mine out the window lol. Absolutley amazing setups! Fish look very healthy as well. A video would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I love all the plants in the tank...and no doubt piraya are the best lookin piranhas


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Love it, they grew fast! Is this picture real? LOL


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

No, it is an assembly(editing) photo but I shall like(love) that my piranha is of this size(cutting)!!








Still desolé for my English!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello my friend Gonzo..,

Nice tank..

pics of my tank after 18 month.. it's a copy of your tank ..


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

No, my aquarium is a palle copies of yours!!








In any cases tres beautiful and the magnificent color of your piranhas!!








Your gonzo friend!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn, those tanks are legendary


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello some photos have all grip(taking) yesterday evening they got fat well(grew well) and eats as wolves!!!


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Impressive.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hot damn!!!! your piraya are looking gorgeous. thank you very much for the update.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

gonzo I just skimmed threw all 41 pages, and wow I dont understand french, but I do understand oo lalala! That is one sweet tank man!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Those colors would light our sky!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Your tank is a work of art, I bets its very relaxing to watch..


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes!!!!! My tank is tres relaxing!!! I evade me with them rather often and I do not look almost any more at the TV!
Thank you for your comments!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

hey gonzo, you gotta post the pics of the sump build, finished and mid build, they rock, people here will be blown away


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ill do it for him, wow look at these pics from his french site guys wow

















































sorry to post for you, but I had to show the pfury people!


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Absotively, posilutely, freeking incredilby beautiful tanks!!!!!!
Great inspiration! Thanks.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

OH my!


----------



## Michel 57 (May 13, 2008)

ton bac est magnifique


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, I have to install(settle) an eclairage of night for my big baby!! Like that I can contemplate them at night and especially his(her,its) decrease the hunting of small fishes for cele a lot I have to buy spotlights slot-in and bulbs leds blue tres economique!!












The resultat is tres attractive spot!! In photo his(her,its) makes not tres indeed!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow...that is an insane tank. Very well done


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, about new photos of my piranhas!!


----------



## Urs2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello ,

how big are they now?

regards from germany

michael


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice and beautiful piraya you have there.









the coloration is amazing. i recently picked up five juvis and i hope they look like that when they are larger. def. the best coloration of any piranha species.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice, i would love to do that one day, even at a bigger scale!


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Urs2 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> how big are they now?
> 
> ...


Hello, now they have to make 20 centimetres and for the biggest 25 centimetres but regrettably I lost it one Saturday and I do not know the cause of the deces!! I was very sad but good they will have more place(square) has 4 in 1250 liters!


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

damn, that sucks. i would have thought they had a good chance of lasting longer in that size tank, but i guess you never know with the somewhat unpredictable nature of piranhas.

still an amazing tank. and with the potential for enormous size, 4 is still a good number.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

ouch! What a loss man! Sucks, sorry abt it.


----------

